# Ping Rapture V2 4 Wood â€“ Lovely Jubbly



## boggybop (Feb 28, 2009)

Strengths:
Great loft allowing versatility
Radiant, confidence inspiring design
Vivid shaft, which accompanies the clubâ€™s colour scheme

Weaknesses:
Unfamiliar grip, which does not perform too well in wet conditions

Iâ€™ve been using the Ping Rapture V2 4 wood for just under a month now and so far I have to admit that I have been very impressed.  In the past I have had a low opinion of Ping products and been fairly pessimistic of Ping in general; my preconception was that they tailored clubs to better ball strikers with low handicaps, however since using the club my feelings have altered dramatically.
On first impressions the Rapture looks tremendous, a sleek head design, which sits well behind the ball.  The head is sufficiently large to inspire confidence, but not overshadow the ball.  The crown features an alignment aid which does exactly what it says on the tin.  The clubs comes as standard with the Ping TFC 939F Shaft in luminous green which looks great in the bag, but sadly does easily mark and is fitted with the NTS grip.

The clubhead has the included technology of multi-metal, which provides explosive force off the face, this is backed up by the by a tungsten sole plate constituting for 34% of the heads mass.  This increases the centre of gravity, and produces a higher launch angle with lower spin allowing for more forgiveness.  The 4 wood has the same length shaft as the 3 wood so allows the same swing speed to be achieved meaning powerful, consistent shots.

I have been loving the 4 wood as itâ€™s powerful, robust but versatile.  Although the increased loft does mean a higher trajectory, this does not reduce any power or distance.  Also Iâ€™ve found the club to be equally as easy to use from the tee, fairway or rough.

Overall I canâ€™t recommend this club enough, it is brilliant, and would be a great addition to any golferâ€™s artillery!      â€ƒ


----------



## ADB (May 6, 2009)

What sort of distance do you get with this club? I am trying to bridge the gap between my 3 wood and 4 iron and can't decide whether a small wood (4 or 5) or a utility would be the best option?

Always played Ping, so want to stay that way.


----------



## boggybop (May 6, 2009)

I'd say that I hit the 4 wood around 200-215 yards, something in that region.  I carry a Ping G10 3 wood as well as the Rapture 4 wood, mostly for the differences in trajectory.


----------

